# moving from V3 to Bolt



## TVGIRLEAST (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi helpful people!
I got a new Bolt for Christmas and want to replace my Series 3 that I presently have for the Bolt.
I have a Verizon FIOS CC and was wondering if I can just take the CC out and install it in the Bolt with out having to contact Verizon?



Don't want to pull m,y Series 3 until I am sure of all my steps.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No, you have to contact Verizon to have the card paired to the new TiVo. If you don't you wont be able to access HBO or any Fox owned channel, as those are all protected and require a properly paired card to tune.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

As Dan says, you have to contact Verizon to pair the card to the Bolt if you want to get any channels that are copy-protected like HBO or Fox channels. I don't have FiOS, but I think Verizon has an automated CableCard pairing line that you can call.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> As Dan says, you have to contact Verizon to pair the card to the Bolt if you want to get any channels that are copy-protected like HBO or Fox channels. I don't have FiOS, but I think Verizon has an automated CableCard pairing line that you can call.


It's only automated for the initial pairing. I typically use chat or call to get a card repaired. But whether the process works right depends on the tech you get in chat or on the phone. If they know what they are doing you are done in a few minutes. It they don't know what they are doing it could take hours or worse they could screw everything up like they did to me once and I lost every channel(except locals). With no way to be fixed because the cable card was screwed up in the system. I had to get a replacement cable card.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Don't know about Verizon but with Cox it took a while to re-pair the card that I removed from my Roamio. I kept getting passed from department to department until they chanced on someone who could do it .


----------



## TVGIRLEAST (Jan 29, 2008)

thank you everyone. appreciate the feed back
Can I do the "contact" via the Verizon web site and make the change that way?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

If that gets you to chat? That is how I get to chat, through the website. Or I get the phone number from there. You can also get a new cable card for the Bolt and run it alongside the S3. When you are satisfied with how the Bolt is running, just turn in the extra cable card from the S3. 

Although I would only recommend this if you have a FiOS store nearby. Then you can pick up the card without any extra fees. When they ship a card to you they typically try to charge you an extra fee. Although sometimes you can get them to waive the fee.


----------



## mkstretch (Apr 11, 2005)

Says you can use in home agent software

https://www.verizon.com/support/res...er+hardware/cablecards/questionsone/84913.htm


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mkstretch said:


> Says you can use in home agent software
> 
> https://www.verizon.com/support/res...er+hardware/cablecards/questionsone/84913.htm


Not to re-pair. At least it has never worked for me. I've tried it several times with several cable cards with the same result. I had to talk or chat to a tech to get the card re-paired.


----------



## Nels (May 20, 2008)

Whenever I have a problem with my FiOS I go right to https://www.dslreports.com/forum/vzdirect and those guys help me out. They are invariably professional and get the job done with a minimum of fuss. I've had FiOS for nearly ten years and used them four or five times with great success. Calling or chatting never worked for me.


----------

